# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Социальные группы на VirusInfo. Общие положения

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Новый движок форума содержит функционал так называемых "социальных групп", позволяющих пользователям объединяться на основании тех или иных принципов. В пределах группы можно проводить закрытые от других пользователей обсуждения. Создание и участие в группах допускается, начиная с группы Участник | Full Member.

Обращаем ваше внимание на то, что на VirusInfo допускается создание только групп, имеющих отношение к тематике ресурса. Нетематические объединения будут удаляться без предупреждения.

Управление социальными группами доступно в секции "Контакты" вашей панели управления ("Мой кабинет").

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

